# ماذا فعلت من اجله؟



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2009)

*ماذا فعلت من اجله؟

تقول انك تحب الزهور وتقطفها 
تقول انك تحب الأسماك وتأكلها 
تقول انك تحب العصافير وتحبسها في قفص، 
عندما تقول لي أحبك ، أنا أخاف 
حينما يشعر الإنسان أنه محبوب فإنه يشعر بالقيمة الذاتية، والأهمية الشخصية، والقبول من الآخر، وجميعها قيم داخلية يحتاج كل إنسان أن يشعر بها. ويقول القديس يوحنا:" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 3 : 16) ...

المسيح أحبّنا هكذا بفتح يديه على الصليب ، وضّح لنا الحب المسيحي . 
ألوان المحبّة متعدّدة، لكن الحبّ الإلهيّ، الذي علينا الاقتداء به، قد وصفه يسوع بالرحمة. فهناك من يحبّ من يستحق، هذه ليست رحمة. وهناك من يحبّ عاطفياً بدوافع طبيعيّة كالأبوّة والأمومة والقربى والصداقة... وهذه هي محبّة لكن ليست كاملة؛ المحبّة الكاملة هي الرحمة، أي تلك الصادرة عن قلب شفوق رحوم حسّاس ومرهف، مندفع بالخير إلى الجميع؛ 
المحبّة تعني تماماً المسامحة، التضحية، البذل، التواضع... قدّم حبك في خدمة إلهك ، لكنيستك ، لأسرتك ، لمجتمعك ، لكل محتاج للحب . "لأنه ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 15 : 13) 

المسيح يريد قلوباً نظيفة، أفكاراً نقيّة تتجه إلى الله بإيمان وبروح الصلاة. 


هل فكرت يوماً أنك تحب المسيح ولكن ماذا فعلت من أجله ؟ *​


----------



## osaa39 (27 فبراير 2009)

*افعل كل ثانية خطية
افعل انى بنساة فى زحمة الحياة
افعل انى ماقراشى فى انجيلة
وماسمعشى كلامة
ارحمنى يارب وسامحنى حتى فى خطياى باتكل عليك تسامحنى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

هابى

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

شكرااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mesho2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 مارس 2009)

*



حينما يشعر الإنسان أنه محبوب فإنه يشعر بالقيمة الذاتية، والأهمية الشخصية، والقبول من الآخر، وجميعها قيم داخلية يحتاج كل إنسان أن يشعر بها. ويقول القديس يوحنا:" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 3 : 16) ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل والمفيد*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2009)

الله
رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
المسيح معاكم
صلاتكم لى​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

osaa39 قال:


> *افعل كل ثانية خطية
> افعل انى بنساة فى زحمة الحياة
> افعل انى ماقراشى فى انجيلة
> وماسمعشى كلامة
> ارحمنى يارب وسامحنى حتى فى خطياى باتكل عليك تسامحنى*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هابى
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

mesho2009 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك *​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل والمفيد*​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> الله
> رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> المسيح معاكم
> صلاتكم لى​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك يانهيسى*​


----------

